# Ba'corn recipe from Chef John...



## caseydog (Jul 3, 2019)

I just watched this Chef John video, and it looks REALLY good. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSdLdq9AOb0&t=327s

Link to the written recipe: https://foodwishes.blogspot.com/2019/07/bacorn.html

CD


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 3, 2019)

Creamed corn with cheese...


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 3, 2019)

Chef John does it again!!


 I'm ready to do this with some seasoned shrimp covering the top before it's broiled. That sounds way better than the classic Shrimp and Grits !! 

Thanks for the heads up Casey.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2019)

medtran49 said:


> Creamed corn with cheese...


And BACON! And JALAPEÑOS! Really ups the yum factor


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Chef John does it again!!
> 
> 
> I'm ready to do this with some seasoned shrimp covering the top before it's broiled. That sounds way better than the classic Shrimp and Grits !!
> ...


I like that idea.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jul 3, 2019)

OH  MY  GAWD!!! 

MUST_TRY_THIS_DISH!!!!


----------



## medtran49 (Jul 3, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> And BACON! And JALAPEÑOS! Really ups the yum factor



I use bacon and bacon grease in my creamed corn, always have.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 3, 2019)

medtran49 said:


> I use bacon and bacon grease in my creamed corn, always have.



Oh. I've never heard of it being done that way. Sounds good.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 3, 2019)

It was way better than Shrimp and Grits....


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2019)

This really does sound good. I'm going to have to try this. Thank you for sharing thiis CD.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2019)

Kayelle, were the shrimp you used already cooked or raw?


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 3, 2019)

The shrimp were raw Taxi. They were 31-40 count and about a pound of them. I used the Serious Eats recommendation of sprinkling the bowl of cleaned shrimp with 1 tsp. Kosher salt and 1/4 tsp. baking soda and marinating like that for an hour in the fridge. They were then broiled on top of the corn mixture till they were just pink. Perfect.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 5, 2019)

oh my, heading to the freezer! Should be ready in time for lunch, brunch.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 5, 2019)

I enjoy watching Chef John's videos, but have only made a few of the recipes. This one is probably the first one that I decided I just gotta' make. 

GZ


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2019)

Has anyone else made this? I did. It was good. I will tweak it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 24, 2019)

taxlady said:


> Has anyone else made this? I did. It was good. I will tweak it.


Not yet, but it sure looks good. What tweaks do you plan to make?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Not yet, but it sure looks good. What tweaks do you plan to make?



#1, I will cook the bacon more. 
#2, I will add the other veg before I add the corn. 
#3, I will try substituting yogourt or sour cream for the heavy cream

I'll do #s 1 & 2 and once I have that tweaked to my taste, I'll try #3.

I may also increase the amount of jalapenos or switch to a hotter pepper.

The bacon was cooked enough. I just happen to like the way the flavour changes when the bacon gets crisp. The flavour change stays, even if the bacon gets soft from other ingredients.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 24, 2019)

It's on my 'to do' - 'gotta try' list.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 24, 2019)

I like crispy bacon, too


----------



## caseydog (Jul 24, 2019)

I almost always tweak anything I cook from a recipe. It feels more like "cooking."  

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 24, 2019)

taxlady said:


> #1, I will cook the bacon more.
> #2, I will add the other veg before I add the corn.
> #3, I will try substituting yogourt or sour cream for the heavy cream
> 
> ...




 I agree about the bacon. I'll be removing it from the drippings and adding it at the end. I'll also be adding some seeded Serrano's along with the Jalapenos because I think they have way more flavor without a lot more heat.
I'm not so sure about the yogurt or sour cream, but let us know what happens.


----------



## Victoriapari (Aug 27, 2019)

caseydog said:


> I just watched this Chef John video, and it looks REALLY good.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSdLdq9AOb0&t=327s
> 
> ...




Wow, Delicious!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm thinking that side pork, fried like bacon and lightly salted would be great in this dish, as would ham hocks.  Or, you could omit the pork and add shrimp, scallops, mussels, or clambs  This would also pair well with smoke turkey thighs,or even mild pork liver, cut into small pieces.  it would be great with thin-sliced beef tongue, or with diced corned beef, or with pastrami.  Yeh, you could take this in a hundren different directions.  Now wee wha tyou did!  You got me playing with food ideas that I have no access to.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

